# OS Dev



## Linuxfriend (19. Juni 2011)

Hi alle zusammen.
Ich entwickle seit 2Jahren an meinem eigenen OS. Ich sehe auch hier im Forum ist OS Dev kein unbekanntes Thema. Ich Überlege mir gerade ob Ich dazu ein Tutorial schreiben sollte. Falls Jemand Zu diesem Thema Fragen habe sollte kann sich die Betreffende Person sich bei mir mit einer Privatnachricht oder in diesem Thread melden. Ich helfe gerne weiter wenn es irgendwie geht. Ich gebe euch auch wenn ihr wollt einen Crashkurs in 80/86 ASM (NASM,FASM). Ich werde (vieleicht noch in diesem Thread) Viele Grundlegende Informationen zum OS Dev weiter geben. Ich bin auf eure Fragen gespannt.
LG
Linux best Friend


----------



## zerix (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ein Tutorials erstmal Richtung ASM wäre nicht schlecht. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## saftmeister (22. Juni 2011)

Ich finde die ASM-Tutorials auf LowLevel ganz ok.

Viele versprechen sich dadurch aber einfach zu viel. Zu einem OS gehört nun mal ne Menge. Aber man lernt auch viel. Ich habe dadurch den Einstieg in die Linux-Kernel-Modul-Entwicklung geschafft. Aber ein eigenes OS frisst einfach zu viel Zeit und Energie. Dann doch lieber vorhandene erweitern. Was aber idR. erst gut funktioniert, wenn man selbst Erfahrung damit gesammelt hat, was alles zu einem OS gehört.


----------



## Linuxfriend (22. Juni 2011)

> Viele versprechen sich dadurch aber einfach zu viel. Zu einem OS gehört nun mal ne Menge. Aber man lernt auch viel. Ich habe dadurch den Einstieg in die Linux-Kernel-Modul-Entwicklung geschafft. Aber ein eigenes OS frisst einfach zu viel Zeit und Energie.



Daraus schließe ich das es dir zu anstrengend war (ist blos ne vermutung). Mann muss sich überlegen was man machen will und wie viel Arbeit mann rein stecken will. OS-DEV ist mein hobby. Ich Arbeite seit 2 Jahre an diesem OS. Natürlich es ist einfacher sich ein Linux Bootloader oder Gleich das ganz Basissystem zu hohlen und es zu erweitern. Blos für die die es noch nicht wissen: OS-DEV ist ein Rießen Aufwand und ergibt wenig Effekt für viel Arbeit. Mann muss sich gut mit der Hardware auskennen (oder es sich erklären lassen)und ein gewisses Durchhaltevermögen ist auch ganz nütztlich.
 Das ASM tut von Lowlevel ist eigentlich gut, aber wenn jemand wirklich was wissen über Assembler wissen will soll die 4.Auflage des  "Das Assembler Buch" vom Addison-Wesley verlag. Auf der Beigelieferten CD ist das komplette Buch als PDF gespeichert. Ich würde es gerne Hochladen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mir das rechtlich gestattet ist.
LG
Linux best Friend


----------



## saftmeister (22. Juni 2011)

Linuxfriend hat gesagt.:


> Daraus schließe ich das es dir zu anstrengend war (ist blos ne vermutung).



Falsch vermutet, mein Kernel bootet und kann ELF Binaries laden ;-) Es sind Treiber für Keyboard, Festplatte, Diskette und Vesa integriert. Ich hab nur momentan andere Dinge zu tun. Das Treiber-Entwickeln hat mir, wie gesagt, sehr geholfen, Linux-Kernel-Module zu verstehen und das ist auch das, was ich auf Arbeit brauche. Ist schon ein bisschen her, daher hab ich den Großteil davon schon wieder vergessen und müsste nach schlagen.



Linuxfriend hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich es ist einfacher sich ein Linux Bootloader oder Gleich das ganz Basissystem zu hohlen und es zu erweitern.



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Der Linux-Kernel (schon 2.2) ist ein Riesenungetüm, sich da durch zu wursten benötigt schon ein paar Jahre Erfahrung mit der Materie.



Linuxfriend hat gesagt.:


> OS-DEV ist ein Rießen Aufwand und ergibt wenig Effekt für viel Arbeit.



Dem möchte ich nur zur Hälfte zustimmen. Wie schon erwähnt, es hilft, das Thema zu verstehen, vor allem wenn man mit Linux-Treibern sein Geld verdient 



Linuxfriend hat gesagt.:


> Auf der Beigelieferten CD ist das komplette Buch als PDF gespeichert. Ich würde es gerne Hochladen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mir das rechtlich gestattet ist.



Das würde ich tunlichst unterlassen, du würdest gegen die Urheberrechte verstoßen, was mit Sicherheit auch irgendwo im Buch hinterlegt ist.


----------



## zer0 (22. Juni 2011)

Also mich würde aufjedenfall mal ein schönes deutschsprachiges Tutorial interessieren.


----------



## saftmeister (22. Juni 2011)

zer0 hat gesagt.:


> Also mich würde aufjedenfall mal ein schönes deutschsprachiges Tutorial interessieren.



Dann werf doch einfach mal nen Blick hier hin: http://www.lowlevel.eu/wiki/Teil_2_-_Assembler_101


----------

